# Problem updating 10.1-RELEASE to 10.1-RELEASE-p3



## marosh (Dec 26, 2014)

How come the system does not show patch level?
Is Bug 196055 to blame?

Couple of weeks ago I tried to update my system and it failed on Bug 196055.
Today I tried again and same result (no patch level provided).
So I did rollback and rebooted and then did update (`freebsd-update fetch` and `freebsd-update install`).
Again no patch level.


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD ahost 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 10.1-RELEASE-p3.
```


----------



## gkbsd (Dec 26, 2014)

You are probably looking for the `freebsd-version` command?

Regards,
Guillaume


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 27, 2014)

The referenced bug does not apply.  None of the updates to 10.1 have updated kernel hence the kernel version displayed by `uname` does not change.  Hence the reason the `freebsd-version` mentioned by gkbsd above was introduced.


----------



## marosh (Dec 28, 2014)

junovitch said:


> The referenced bug does not apply.  None of the updates to 10.1 have updated kernel hence the kernel version displayed by `uname` does not change.  Hence the reason the `freebsd-version` mentioned by gkbsd above was introduced.


OK, I understand now.

1. Is it possible to update to specific patch level without compiling sources?
For example there's latest patch level number 5 and I want to upgrade to p2.

2. I cannot find version number in security advisories.
For example there's SA for ntp. I'd like to make sure that my ntp was updated properly, so I'd invoke `ntp --version` (or something like that) and compare output with version number published somewhere on FreeBSD page.

3. Where can I find content of a patch level on FreeBSD page?
By content I mean list of files which would be updated.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 28, 2014)

marosh said:


> 1. Is it possible to update to specific patch level without compiling sources?
> For example there's latest patch level number 5 and I want to upgrade to p2.


freebsd-update(8) will always give you the latest patch level. I don't think you can upgrade to an older patch level. And I don't see why you'd want to anyway. Those patches are _security fixes_ and you don't want to be lagging when it comes to security, do you?



marosh said:


> Where can I find content of a patch level on FreeBSD page?


When freebsd-update(8) fetches the updates, it will show you a list of all the files that will be modified in both kernel and world.


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 28, 2014)

marosh said:


> OK, I understand now.
> 1. Is it possible to update to specific patch level without compiling sources?
> For example there's latest patch level number 5 and I want to upgrade to p2.



By default you get the most recent.  Only the bare minimum changes in security advisories so it makes sense that they can just be applied.



marosh said:


> 2. I cannot find version number in security advisories.
> For example there's SA for ntp. I'd like to make sure that my ntp was updated properly, so I'd invoke `ntp --version` (or something like that) and compare output with version number published somewhere on FreeBSD page.



Tailing off the prior answer, changing version numbers is more than the "bare minimum".  Typically changing a version means introducing new upstream features which is not desirable in a RELEASE so you can't rely on version numbers to tell you if the change has been patched.



marosh said:


> 3. Where can I find content of a patch level on FreeBSD page?
> By content I mean list of files which would be updated.



The security advisory is your main source of information, read it and heed it.  At the bottom of each, it describes how to view what files have changed using the online SVNWeb interface.  Give that a try on the recent NTP advisory.
https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-14:31.ntp.asc


----------

